# 40D Replacement...



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

*HEAVY EDIT ALERT!!!*

Originally, this post was asking about which crop body to upgrade to following the watery demise of my 40D.

When I left for a trip on Thursday of last week, it was dead from the weekend before. It was toasted. The LCD was blank white. The shutter cycled with the battery inserted and the power switch off. I just didn't see where there would be a reasonably economical repair in its future.

I just put a battery in, turned it on and, voila! It appears to be working fine. I'll maintain a stance of cautious optimism, but it seems to be chuggin' along perfectly.

The Photo Gods have smile upon me.

Carry on...


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2013)

I had use of my friends 40d a few years ago and when I went to buy one the 50d had already released and dropped to my budget. It did a lot of things well but i was never 100% convinced by image quality, so much so that I bought a 550d (t2i) and never really used the 50d after that. Others may have had more positive results. Fwd to the 7d and it had better images and was a great camera. The autofocus is always talked about here but I never really saw a benefit (though likely I had not used to its full potential). i would go 7d over 50d anyday. However if 5fps per second is enough (and it is for most), you would get the same a/f + video + an articulted screen + 3mp of in my opinion better image quality with the 60d. it is slightly less solid, with slightly less pro feel to 40d/50d but its a nice camera and anyone i know that has one has nothing but praise.

They are very cheap now also due the 70d recent release


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> *HEAVY EDIT ALERT!!!*
> 
> Originally, this post was asking about which crop body to upgrade to following the watery demise of my 40D.
> 
> ...



Congrats Steve.. glad to hear the 40d has recovered.  Might want to climb the nearest mountain and sacrifice some ISO 400 color film.  The Photo Gods can be a persnickety bunch, and it couldn't hurt.. lol


----------



## jaomul (Nov 27, 2013)

Good stuff. No need to spend so


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2013)

I recall when Digital Rev soaked one of their cameras for a test they washed it out with distilled water and then let it dry out totally (I think they put it in the oven at a low setting as well as sealed in a box with those silica gel packs). The use of the distilled water being to wash out as many minerals as possible as sometimes when an electronic device gets waterlogged the water itself isn't the problem, but the deposits of minerals left behind after it dries out are.


Ps if you want to replace a 40D ever - then 7D if new or 50D if older.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > *HEAVY EDIT ALERT!!!*
> ...


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

jaomul said:


> Good stuff. No need to spend so



Yeah, I definitely wasn't looking forward to laying out the cash for a new rig. I like the 40D. I'm comfortable with it. It does everything I need it to do.

I'm glad it's not dead. I'm really, really glad it's not dead...


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff. No need to spend so
> ...



so that's a repair to the 5D, escaping a replacement there, and a miracle healing on the 40D... damn, your cameras must love you!


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...



Yeah, I guess so!

As much as I'd like to be shooting with a 7D, I'm glad I don't have to drop the cash right now...


----------



## lambertpix (Nov 27, 2013)

That's one tough camera.  I do believe the "x0D" line peaked with the 40D.  I hope your good luck holds out.


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2013)

lambertpix said:


> That's one tough camera.  I do believe the "x0D" line peaked with the 40D.  I hope your good luck holds out.



The 50D was a good upgrade, but the mass popularity of the 40D and the fact that the 50D wasn't a big step up from the 40D meant it wasn't a night and day difference so many didn't jump on board (which is fairly typical for a lot of upgrades from body to body when not dealing with flagship cameras).
After the 50D the xxD line changed from the midrange and split into the lower midrange of the xxD and the higher midrange of the 7D. So the 60D whilst sharing the name wasn't all higher speced than the 40D and 50D (the natural upgrade for them was the 7D).


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

Overread said:


> The 50D was a good upgrade, but the mass popularity of the 40D and the fact that the 50D wasn't a big step up from the 40D meant it wasn't a night and day difference so many didn't jump on board ...



That's how I was when the 30D was introduced. I just didn't see much of an upgrade from the 20D, so I stuck it out until the 40D came out...


----------



## Overread (Nov 27, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > The 50D was a good upgrade, but the mass popularity of the 40D and the fact that the 50D wasn't a big step up from the 40D meant it wasn't a night and day difference so many didn't jump on board ...
> ...



Yep I've even heard similar stories of people skipping out 1D line bodies. 
The 5D line appears to be one of the fewer that makes bigger changes - however only in select areas. The MII was mostly about adding video as the big difference whilst the MIII was all about the auto focus. 

I know many 7D users are waiting for a 7D MII but I do wonder if/when it lands how many will really want the 7DMII or will wait for the 7DMIII


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 27, 2013)

I pro photog friend of mine has several cameras, including a 1Ds (mk IV I think).  However, his favourite camera(s) is still the 40D.  He's tried the 50D and didn't like it as much.  He uses the 1Ds for weddings etc., mainly for the redundancy of the duel cards, but for anything more causal, he still uses the 40D....and his work is phenomenal.  

And I too have a resurrection story (I'm sure some of you have heard before).

I took my honeymoon in Costa Rica and my wife and I went on some adventurous tours etc. while there.  One of them was a rain forest canopy zip line adventure.  Of course I wanted to bring my camera but when I got to the base camp, I wasn't allowed to carry my camera bag further.  So rather than leave the camera, I brought it (weather was nice enough).
Well, after 20 minutes of hiking up the side of a mountain, we found ourselves in a torrential downpour.  I tried to cover the camera as best I could and I even had a shower cap that I nabbed from the hotel....but doing the zip line requires two hands and before long, the camera was completely soaked.  

I took the battery out, but while riding a horse from base camp back to the main camp/office there was some great scenery so I tried the camera and it worked.  Within the hour, the inside of the LCD fogged up and it took about a week for that fog to completely clear up....but the camera kept working and still works to this day, 7 years later.  

It was a Canon 20D which, as far as I know, doesn't have weather sealing.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> I pro photog friend of mine has several cameras, including a 1Ds (mk IV I think).  However, his favourite camera(s) is still the 40D.  He's tried the 50D and didn't like it as much.  He uses the 1Ds for weddings etc., mainly for the redundancy of the duel cards, but for anything more causal, he still uses the 40D....and his work is phenomenal.
> 
> And I too have a resurrection story (I'm sure some of you have heard before).
> 
> ...



Mike, it doesn't.

I'm continually reminded about why I'm a Canon fan. This latest instance does just that. A couple years back, my G12 fell, unmolested, onto concrete from a height of about 3-1/2 feet. It had a slight ding to the case but, beyond that, it worked fine.

And, yeah, I've done some repairs to my cameras this year, but they're getting up there in age, so I don't know that repairs are unusual, especially when you consider the sheer volume of shooting I've done this year...


----------



## runnah (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang, I have a 40D collecting dust I was going to sell you. 

Electronics are surprisingly resilient. I've put my sony video camera through hell and back and it still works great.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe you want to move to full frame,  6D refurbished is pretty good deal,  and great for high ISO.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 27, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> Maybe you want to move to full frame,  6D refurbished is pretty good deal,  and great for high ISO.



I've already got full frame.

I prefer the crop for sports and concert shooting...


----------

